
Show HN: A simple markdown sharing site - stevekemp
https://markdownshare.com/
======
stevekemp
This site has been running for the past couple of years, and has recently had
an overhaul & refresh to make it a golang-powered site, via the source here:

[https://github.com/skx/markdownshare/](https://github.com/skx/markdownshare/)

Previously the code was a Perl-based application using the excellent
CGI::Application framework:

[https://github.com/skx/markdownshare.com/](https://github.com/skx/markdownshare.com/)

I've slowly been reworking many of my applications to be golang-based, because
I appreciate the ease of deployment & testing.

